# 13x7 galaxy wire wheels



## NINETYSEXLAC (Nov 12, 2008)

galaxy wire wheels with kumho tires. tires have les than 100 miles on them.































knock off has a dent on it.







this wheel has a small chip on it.
located in so.cali. fontana 92335. prefer 2 sell local.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

good price


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice! :nicoderm: Really nice Price too


----------



## lalo2 (Aug 22, 2008)

location


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

how much if for shipping if is available to 78589 south tx


----------



## NINETYSEXLAC (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lalo2_@Nov 16 2009, 09:09 PM~15685737
> *location
> *


they are in fontana, so.cali


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2007)

t t t


----------



## NINETYSEXLAC (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 17 2009, 07:25 AM~15689295
> *t t t
> *


thanks 4 the bump


----------



## 391_cutlass (Nov 25, 2007)

bump


----------



## NINETYSEXLAC (Nov 12, 2008)

~~~~~~ still 4 sale~~~~~~


----------



## NINETYSEXLAC (Nov 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

$500.00 shipped to 84403 and i can Paypal on Monday


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Nov 21 2009, 09:30 PM~15741454
> *$500.00 shipped to 84403 and i can Paypal on Monday
> *


And you can keep your tires


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

realy good deal


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

are they black or dark grey?


----------



## NINETYSEXLAC (Nov 12, 2008)

bump!!


----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL (Oct 8, 2009)

NICE SET


----------



## NINETYSEXLAC (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96KADDIDEVIL_@Nov 27 2009, 12:30 AM~15795572
> *NICE SET
> *


thxs, still 4 sale


----------



## NINETYSEXLAC (Nov 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

WUT MODEL TIRES R THOSE?


----------



## NINETYSEXLAC (Nov 12, 2008)

$$$$ Sold $$$$$ 2 WestsideRider I JUST DROPPED THEM OFF WITH UR HOMIE LOCORIDER.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINETYSEXLAC_@Dec 6 2009, 12:11 AM~15885870
> *$$$$ Sold $$$$$  2  WestsideRider  I JUST DROPPED THEM OFF WITH UR HOMIE  LOCORIDER.
> *


Thanks homie!!! Don't forget the positive feedback :biggrin:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

*DAMN.... :angry: ..*.


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

does any one know the number of galaxy wire wheels


----------

